# Hauling a canoe on top of your truck ??



## BGBH (Feb 25, 2011)

Any opinions on how to haul them.I've got a S10 pickup without racks.Thought about 1 of the hitch mounted carriers that extends up level with the cab top & carrying it that way...using the foam blocks to keep it up off the cab top....any feedback would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks
Mark


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 25, 2011)

I just used the foam blocks and tension strap it around the canoe and through the cab.  Two straps usually holds it....if it's a long trip, I'll run a line from bow and stern to the bumper too, but for short trips I just used the two tension straps...works best with an extended cab though.


----------



## BGBH (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for th info..mines an extended cab..


----------



## frankwright (Feb 25, 2011)

A kayak needs some support, especially if it is in the hot sun. Depending on how long your roof is and how short your kayak is, you might make this work OK.

Other options are from the roof to a hitch mounted rack. Another is to put it in the bed of the truck and use a hitch extender to rest the kayak on.
Also there are simple ladder racks that you can install and remove quickly that will hold a kayak.
Guys have also made a PVC rack that fits in the bed and holds the kayak above the roof.
There are many options available, you just have to search around and make something work for you.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Feb 25, 2011)

best thing to do is get some wood or some metal from home depot and make them fit in to the holes at the back of your bed. Make it the same height as the cab of your truck. That way you have support on the front and back


----------



## wgatling (Feb 25, 2011)

When I tie the front on longer boats, I will tie two 2' loops of small diameter rope on the sides of the engine compartment. These loops are dangled outside with the hood closed. Then use these loops to tie another rope/strap to that braces the boat from pivoting side to side or trying to lift up. 

When you are finished, shake the boat. The truck should rock. If not, add more rope.

I have Yakama racks. They are expensive, but not compared to seeing a boat bouncing along in the rear view mirror!


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 25, 2011)

well my friend i have the extended cab s10  and the foam blocks will not hurt the top any i have a picture on mine if you would like to see


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 25, 2011)

here is a photo


----------



## BGBH (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replys everyone...appreciate the help..

I've got one of the S10's that doesn't have holes in the bed rails...not sure why that didn't put them in...

DawgsAndHawgs33,thanks for the picture..


----------



## creteus (Feb 26, 2011)

I used 4 foam blocks and tie it with rope to each corner of the bumpers. Cant go forward, backwards or side to side.  My mom did it the same way in an old nissan.


----------



## Backcountry (Feb 26, 2011)

actually built this thing for that purpose with some treated wood.  it did fit in the bed of my truck and puts the canoe at the same height as the top of my cab.  used the foam blocks it keep it off my paint...it worked great.  now i have a fj cruiser and this rides in the trailer so i can haul more boats.....but the kayak would even ride under the canoe with the tail gate down.  i used it with my tacoma.  if you build one...be sure to use screws.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 26, 2011)

np BGBH if u need some close up pics let me know


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Like back country said, you can build one out of wood for the back of your truck. Here's one I built out of scrap lumber. I only use it when I'm pulling camper behind the truck. I also store my kayaks on it in the barn.


----------



## BGBH (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting pictures...lots of good stuff..yall have been alot of help.....

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 26, 2011)

Any measurements on that 25.06? I have an extended cab silverado around the same year as yours. I'd like to try building one of those. How long is that sand colored kayak?


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Search -removable kayak rack- its a rack i built for my truck because I did not have any holes in the canyon. But if you do decide to make a rack the best way I found to secure it is to use some turnbuckles on each corner. One good alternative for short trips is to take a piece of pipe and bend it in a u shape and then mount it near the tailgate with the turnbuckle. Then take another from the middle or so of upright all the way to the front corner, to keep it from swaying back and forth.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 27, 2011)

aznflycaster said:


> Search -removable kayak rack- its a rack i built for my truck because I did not have any holes in the canyon. But if you do decide to make a rack the best way I found to secure it is to use some turnbuckles on each corner. One good alternative for short trips is to take a piece of pipe and bend it in a u shape and then mount it near the tailgate with the turnbuckle. Then take another from the middle or so of upright all the way to the front corner, to keep it from swaying back and forth.


 
I love that idea, problem is I don't have any metal tubing laying around and my welding skills are mediocre at best. I'm probably better off buying one of those, but commercial ladder racks don't come cheap. I'm just worried about having 5 feet of kayak hanging out of my truck bed unsupported. A hitch mounted bed extender may just be the simple answer for me.


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Any measurements on that 25.06? I have an extended cab silverado around the same year as yours. I'd like to try building one of those. How long is that sand colored kayak?



The kayaks are 12 feet, I just built the stand the width and length of truck bed and a few inches above the cab on the height. If I'm only hauling the kayaks I just put them in the bed of the truck and tie them down. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 27, 2011)

25.06 said:


> The kayaks are 12 feet, I just built the stand the width and length of truck bed and a few inches above the cab on the height. If I'm only hauling the kayaks I just put them in the bed of the truck and tie them down. Never had a problem with it.


 
Alright, well maybe I'll be fine then. The one i'm about to get is a 12 footer, I just didn't know if it would damage it or something to have so much of it unsupported. Good deal.


----------



## sborsh99 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey, Yakima makes the outdoorsman 300 which works well for truck's if you don't want to build a rack. They are real easy to install as well.


----------



## 83_Dawg (Feb 28, 2011)

I use the bed extender (from Harbor Freight - around $50). Actually, having 5 feet extended beyond the tailgate is no problem. I use ratchet straps by the handle on the yak (close to the cab) and another at the rear of the truck bed and the yak won't budge. I do really like the bed extender though - for loading and unloading, makes it really easier. I zip tied some pipe insulation on to the cross bar of the bed extender and I can just push/pull the yak on and off the truck without sctaching, etc. I throw a bungee across the bed extender just for the heck of it but seriously, 4 or 5 feet of overhang (beyond the tailgate) is no big deal if secured.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 1, 2011)

i built a pvc rack that worked well for a long while. i plan on rebuilding it soon out of steel.  my kargo master on the jeep does the job most of the time now.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Mar 1, 2011)

nice rack. i to am about to adjust my trailer rack this weekend


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Dang Feral. When ever I get me a plastic fleet I gonna borrow that design for the rack.


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 3, 2011)

*rack*

I carried my Tarpon 160 from TN to newnan like this. then I bought this rack off ebay for $100  works really good.






Rack pic


----------



## BGBH (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the information..yall have been alot of help.Got a OT 147 Guide today at BPS & drove along way home with it strapped to the top & it never budged one bit...might of been over thinking the hauling just abit....still gotta figure out an easier way for me to load & unload by myself...

Thanks for all the help...
Mark


----------



## MadDawg51 (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't haul on a truck.  But, loading is still the issue if it is a rooftop height.  Yakima makes a number of items to help.  I found the Boat Loaderhttp://www.yakima.com/shop/water/lift-assist/boatloader to be a big help.  It allows you to lift one end of the boat while it is still beside the vehicle.  Then, lift the other end and move to the center of the vehicle.  I only use it when loading alone - most of the time.


----------



## sborsh99 (Mar 10, 2011)

The boat loader does make life alot easier and is real simple to install. A friend of mine has the Outdoorsman 300 with the Yakima Bigstack in case you need to haul 2-4 boats and he loves it.


----------

